# Applying for a UK provisional licence



## portugal2002 (Mar 17, 2009)

My 17 year old wants to learn to drive this year, and not wait until he is 18 to do it here. I would prefer he learnt to drive from a UK driving instructor anyway. My query is, that on the application form it states that the applicant must have lived in the UK for the previous 3 years, if you tick the box that says you have lived outside of the UK in the last 12 months it asks on what date you returned. He hasn't returned yet as he's still at school here. But he does visit his Gran during holidays etc. So, do I just say that he lives there and put down his Gran's address??? Has anyone else been through this scenario?


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, sorry cant help you with your question.


----------



## Scott Orrin (Sep 5, 2009)

I would suggest that you contact the DVLA to discuss this. Because your son is a british national, they may let him sit the test here, as long as he has been a UK resident for most of his life.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Portugal2002

Welcome and Good luck sorry i can't help


Peter the banned 666 man


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Don´t take me wrong but if your son lives in Portugal, where they drive on the right side and the code is so different from the UK, unless he is moving back to the UK, the best for him is to learn how to drive where he lives


----------

